# Negative Vetassess Assessment



## little kangaroo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi All,

Today i received NEGATIVE ASSESSMENT from Vet assess for my nominated occupation.

It says as follows:

The employment described above does not meet the minimum requirement for this occupation as the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZCO task for the nominated occupation.

I was interviewed by the officer from vet assess BEFORE and the interview was quite fine.

I am really depressed and do not know what to do further.

AUSSIE DREAMS SHATTERED 

regards.

little kangaroo


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi little kangaroo, 

sorry to hear that VETASSESS did not assess your application as suitable. But don't despair - maybe you just have to *fine-tune the documents* you supplied and try again. 

The reply indicates that tasks described in your reference letter(s) do not closely match the official ANZSCO 2233311 description. The Australian assessing authorities can be a bit nit-picky about that. Did you submit the original reference letters from your employers or did you ask them to issue new ones that matched the ANZSCO task descriptions? I wrote reference letter templates for my employers to ensure that the decision would be as straightforward as possible for the assessor. I had to phone HR and my previous supervisors a couple of times, but in the end they signed the adapted letters and I believe that it helped a lot. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, 
Monika


----------



## sachin 1979 (Sep 4, 2014)

little kangaroo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i received NEGATIVE ASSESSMENT from Vet assess for my nominated occupation.
> 
> ...


hi little kangaroo
just wanted to know did you go for the review and what was the result because i am in the same boat in which you are. My anzcocode was same 223311 they called my boss every thing was good but at last i got negetive outcome.
pls share your review
regards 
priyanka


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hi little kangaroo,
Do as *espresso *suggested. 
I can add one thing, do not go for a full assessment first. Send your documents for *VETASSESS advisory service* which is only cost AUD 130 . You can get back AUD 50 when you will submit for *final assessment* which will cost AUD 630. 

Regards,
Mithu


----------



## sachin 1979 (Sep 4, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Hi little kangaroo,
> Do as *espresso *suggested.
> I can add one thing, do not go for a full assessment first. Send your documents for *VETASSESS advisory service* which is only cost AUD 130 . You can get back AUD 50 when you will submit for *final assessment* which will cost AUD 630.
> 
> ...


Hi mithu
If i will go for the review of my vetasses application it will cost AUD 300.Should i go for it.
regards 
priyanka


----------

